# Recovered Stolen Jefe in Frisco!!



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

I bet you $100 that guy stole your boat. Only other option is he bought a boat knowing full well it was stolen. The dude in the blue SUV is a dirtbag for sure. I realize he gave it back to you which is cool, but it might help for others to know more about this guy/blue SUV if you have more info. Like I said though good to see you got your boat back.:grin:


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

You should get the SO or Breck PD involved.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet Man! Im glad to here you got your boat back! After seeing you in Frisco at the wave I was pretty bummed to here that a boat was stolen here in town. Glad you got it back!


----------



## davelittle27 (May 26, 2008)

*Already did!*



SummitAP said:


> You should get the SO or Breck PD involved.


Our lovely police were not really able to do anything. His story as fishy as it sounds points to someone else. He did not have any other info on that guy no #.


----------

